# Porque uma pessoa de Portugal chama-se luso tambem?



## novikmish

vi em wikipedia que os portogueses chamam-se lusos tambem.
Aqui tem a frase completa:

_"Terra Estrangeira é um filme *luso*-brasileiro de 1996"
_
Poruque eles tem esse apodo?

Obrigado!


----------



## Joca

novikmish said:


> vi em wikipedia que os portogueses chamam-se lusos tambem.
> Aqui tem a frase completa:
> 
> _"Terra Estrangeira é um filme *luso*-brasileiro de 1996"_
> Poruque eles tem esse apodo?
> 
> Obrigado!



Ora, porque Lusitânia era o nome pelo qual os gregos e romanos na Antiguidade conheciam a região atualmente ocupada por Portugal.


----------



## Alderamin

Como o Joca explicou, luso derivou das palavras Lusitânia (local) e Lusitano (habitante). "Luso" é a forma curta de "Lusitano". 
Por isso vê escrito o radical e/ou palavra (luso) em nomes como luso-africano, luso-descendente.


----------



## Carfer

Em todo o caso, deixe-me dizer-lhe que nós não usamos muito esse qualificativo fora dos casos já indicados de palavras compostas como '_luso-brasileiro, luso-americano, luso-descendente', _etc.. Habitualmente dizemos '_português'. _Ao contrário do que acontece em Espanha e, em certa medida, no Brasil, não é frequente dizermos _'o governo luso'_, a_ 'equipe lusa' _e semelhantes ou referirmo-nos a nós próprios como os _'lusos_'. Para a minha geração, aliás, o termo tem má conotação porque foi usado e abusado durante a ditadura como forma de justificar fantasias históricas como a de reportar a um passado muito distante a afirmação de uma suposta identidade portuguesa assente na Lusitânia romana, província que abrangia apenas uma parte do território português e se espraiava por terras que foram sempre espanholas e onde, aliás, se situava a própria capital (a cidade de Mérida, na Estremadura espanhola), bem como dar suporte a teses nacionalistas que procuravam tirar proveito da resistência lusitana à ocupação romana e que erigiram em herói nacional português o chefe da tribo, Viriato, que viveu um milénio antes de ter sequer surgido o embrião de Portugal.


----------



## Alderamin

As únicas palavras que ainda subsistem não aparecendo como compostas, são a _Água de Luso_ e as _Termas do Luso_, que porventura é conhecida como sendo a única marca de água engarrafada a nível mundial com marca de produto certificado.


----------



## Carfer

Alderamin said:


> As únicas palavras que ainda subsistem não aparecendo como compostas, são a _Água de Luso_ e as _Termas do Luso_, que porventura é conhecida como sendo a única marca de água engarrafada a nível mundial com marca de produto certificado.



E, nesse caso, '_Luso'_ é uma vila que tem esse nome, não o país.


----------



## Guigo

Como antepositivo lus(o)- tem bom uso: lusofonia, lusófono, (Os) Lusíadas, etc.

A Portuguesa de Desportos, de São Paulo, é cognominada de _Lusa Paulista_; por sua vez, a A. A. Portuguesa, do Rio de Janeiro, é chamada de _Lusa Carioca_. Há também o Tuna Luso, de Belém do Pará e a_ Lusa Santista_, de Santos.


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> Em todo o caso, deixe-me dizer-lhe que nós não usamos muito esse qualificativo fora dos casos já indicados de palavras compostas como '_luso-brasileiro, luso-americano, luso-descendente', _etc.. Habitualmente dizemos '_português'. _Ao contrário do que acontece em Espanha e, em certa medida, no Brasil, não é frequente dizermos _'o governo luso'_, a_ 'equipe lusa' _e semelhantes ou referirmo-nos a nós próprios como os _'lusos_'. Para a minha geração, aliás, o termo tem má conotação porque foi usado e abusado durante a ditadura como forma de justificar fantasias históricas como a de reportar a um passado muito distante a afirmação de uma suposta identidade portuguesa assente na Lusitânia romana, província que abrangia apenas uma parte do território português e se espraiava por terras que foram sempre espanholas e onde, aliás, se situava a própria capital (a cidade de Mérida, na Estremadura espanhola), bem como dar suporte a teses nacionalistas que procuravam tirar proveito da resistência lusitana à ocupação romana e que erigiram em herói nacional português o chefe da tribo, Viriato, que viveu um milénio antes de ter sequer surgido o embrião de Portugal.



Agora até me dá vontade rir, mas antes....
Tal e qual, Carfer!!!


----------



## Alderamin

Carfer said:


> E, nesse caso, '_Luso'_ é uma vila que tem esse nome, não o país.



Sim, eu não quis dizer que Luso era o país. Apenas me lembrei dessas duas palavras no momento em que respondia.
Outras a acrescentar à lista: agência noticiosa portuguesa "Lusa", cinema Lusomundo, Universidade Lusófona...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Também cá, na outra banda da raia, isso de luso soa a fascismo, a pensamento rançoso, de direita muito alongada da realidade. O Carfer falou bem de tudo isso.


----------



## Alderamin

Peço desculpa ao Carfer e ao XiaoRoel pela minha ignorância sobre essa conotação com a palavra "luso".
Não tinha conhecimento, nem nunca tinha ouvido falar sobre o sentido negativo que a palavra tinha nessa época.
Para mim, "luso" é normal


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pois já vás sabendo. Assim é que era a fantasmagoria fascista. Tudo grisalhento.


----------



## Carfer

Alderamin said:


> Peço desculpa ao Carfer e ao XiaoRoel pela minha ignorância sobre essa conotação com a palavra "luso".
> Não tinha conhecimento, nem nunca tinha ouvido falar sobre o sentido negativo que a palavra tinha nessa época.
> Para mim, "luso" é normal



Obviamente, não é um termo injurioso, Alderamin, por isso, não tem de pedir desculpa de nada. O que eu disse, e suponho que o Xiao concordará, é que é uma palavra conotada, que foi usada e abusada pela ideologia que sustentou a ditadura, com contornos e extremos que raiaram o ridículo. Nós não gostamos dela por isso, como não gostamos de outras palavras, de visões do mundo e dos portugueses e de muitas historietas com que nos encheram a cabeça nesse período. Para nós, que o vivemos, o termo tem um significado que certamente não tem para quem não passou por ele. No entanto, o que importa sublinhar e deixar claro para novikmish é que não é um termo de uso frequente, um que nós usemos indistinta e correntemente a par de _'português'. 'Português_' é aquilo que somos e aquilo que habitualmente nos chamamos. '_Luso' _é um termo que só usamos ocasionalmente (e que, pelo que me toca, prefiro evitar).


----------



## Alderamin

Obrigada Carfer, eu entendi mais ou menos o que quiseram dizer.
Ao pedir desculpa foi o mesmo que dizer que não fui do tempo do Salazar, por isso a minha ignorância. 
Conheço, é certo, pessoas que foram desse tempo com opiniões favoráveis e outras contrárias. 
A política que conheci e que conheço (e muito mal) é a de hoje, a qual talvez não deva ser muito diferente da dos tempos idos.
Em relação a ser lusa, lusitana ou portuguesa, acima disso considero-me mais um ser humano.
Acho que todos nós pensamos assim, salvo alguns pedantes


----------



## Vanda

Luso sounds so fine for us Brazilians and it has no bad connotation at all for us. I had no idea. When we want to make it sound different from the language, so people don`t get confused, we say luso instead of Portuguese.


----------



## marta12

Alderamin said:


> Obrigada Carfer, eu entendi mais ou menos o que quiseram dizer.
> Ao pedir desculpa foi o mesmo que dizer que não fui do tempo do Salazar, por isso a minha ignorância.
> Conheço, é certo, pessoas que foram desse tempo com opiniões favoráveis e outras contrárias.
> A política que conheci e que conheço (e muito mal) é a de hoje, a qual talvez não deva ser muito diferente da dos tempos idos.
> Em relação a ser lusa, lusitana ou portuguesa, acima disso considero-me mais um ser humano.
> Acho que todos nós pensamos assim, salvo alguns pedantes



Olá Alderamin

Não quero, nem posso aqui, ir para uma discussão política. 
Hoje em dia estamos mal. Há quem já fale em ditadura, mas, por enquanto, nada tem a ver com os tempos da ditadura. 
É bom que não haja confusões a fim de não se transformar uma ditadura em qualquer coisa comezinha.


----------



## Istriano

Vanda said:


> Luso sounds so fine for us Brazilians and it has no bad connotation at all for us. I had no idea. When we want to make it sound different from the language, so people don`t get confused, we say luso instead of Portuguese.


 I don't really know, I think we're more likely to say _lusitano_. 



> De acordo com o “Estudo da Demanda Turística” da Embratur, Fortaleza é a segunda cidade brasileira mais visitada pelos _turistas lusitanos_



O interessante é nós podermos usar _luso _e _lusitano_, e eles não poderem usar _tupiniquim_.


----------



## Alderamin

marta12 said:


> Olá Alderamin
> 
> Não quero, nem posso aqui, ir para uma discussão política.
> Hoje em dia estamos mal. Há quem já fale em ditadura, mas, por enquanto, nada tem a ver com os tempos da ditadura.
> É bom que não haja confusões a fim de não se transformar uma ditadura em qualquer coisa comezinha.



Olá marta12,
Já somos duas! Eu muito menos!


----------



## marta12

Alderamin said:


> Olá marta12,
> Já somos duas! Eu muito menos!


 

Estamos de acordo, Alderamin!


----------

